
Programmers should learn to be language agnostic - nreece
http://www.killerphp.com/articles/programmers-should-learn-to-be-language-agnostic/
======
mahmud
That's not an article, it's a pandering, resume-padding piece of bait for his
potential employers. And "language" in his case means PHP vs Java:

 _In fact, when looking at projects, I always consider the project’s needs
first and then would look at languages._

I said the exact same thing, in interviews. But as soon as I am hired I tell
them I am actually Common Lisp implementation agnostic.

P.S. He also used "irregardless".

------
frossie
Hrumph - I prefer what this other guy said:

 _"The disadvantage of believing that all programming languages are equivalent
is that it's not true. But the advantage is that it makes your life a lot
simpler. And I think that's the main reason the idea is so widespread. It is a
comfortable idea."_

<http://paulgraham.com/icad.html>

